# Fender Month - L&M



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

August 1 to 31. Nothing on sale, 12 months 0% on Fender products over $1000. 6 months 0% on Fender products under $1000. That's about it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Will I get 6 equal payments interest free on 1 pkg Fender guitar strings?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I never bought musical gear if I don't have the money now in my wallet.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree about not buying stuff you can’t afford but I still often take advantage of interest free offers when available.

My Canadian Tire CC is good for that. Even though I could pay on the spot, I would rather have the cash in hand…just in case.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

No, it's a bad habit to get caught up (or rather manipulated) in marketing strategies


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well you know what they say about opinions.

Maybe for a weak willed person it would be a problem, but my bills are paid in full, on time every month. Interest fee credit on something I can afford and would buy anyways is a no brainer.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> Will I get 6 equal payments interest free on 1 pkg Fender guitar strings?


Yes, but you only get one string a month.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Latole said:


> No, it's a bad habit to get caught up (or rather manipulated) in marketing strategies



I usually reserve no interest credit purchase for items that need to be replace immediately. If my fridge or some other necessary appliance goes I'll go to Leons and take advantage of the 6 months no interest plan because there are no admin fees so no cost whatsoever. I usually have it paid in 1 to 2 months. 
Sometimes I'll do it on luxury items that cost under 2k. Sometimes these Fender months sneak up and I might have something in mind I was wanting so I'd take advantage. Though I like an open type contract as I like to pay it off in 2 months or less anyway. But I agree it shouldn't be a habit. I just don't always take a hard stance against it in all situations.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

We use an Avion Visa for every possible purchase. We pay the balance monthly and it usually buys us two airline tickets out west every summer. 
Just be disciplined about paying your balance and you won't pay interest. It's the same principle not buying unless you have cash in hand.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> August 1 to 31. Nothing on sale, 12 months 0% on Fender products over $1000. 6 months 0% on Fender products under $1000. That's about it.


I like the looks of the very affordable Chrome Glow H.E.R. Stratocaster, similar to that Hyped PR$ $ilver $ky Lunatic ice.

only $150. x 12 months for Ontario with taxes in.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

zztomato said:


> We use an Avion Visa for every possible purchase. We pay the balance monthly and it usually buys us two airline tickets out west every summer.
> Just be disciplined about paying your balance and you won't pay interest. It's the same principle not buying unless you have cash in hand.


Yes, but the allure of easy credit and low interest rates isn't designed for the priveledged (and I'm among them; our Avion Visas give us atleast two trips south a year)... Discipline and "will power" don't come into it for many, who need credit to eat, house themselves, pay for the car that gets them to their underpaid job, etc. The majority of the population are wage slaves. Literally. Our household debt numbers are horrifying in this country.

As for L&M's non-sale; to hell with them... I haven't bought anything there in years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Latole said:


> No, it's a bad habit to get caught up (or rather manipulated) in marketing strategies


And probably the basis for many of the "must sell" items one sees on Kijiji.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> Yes, but the allure of easy credit and low interest rates isn't designed for the priveledged (and I'm among them; our Avion Visas give us atleast two trips south a year)... Discipline and "will power" don't come into it for many, who need credit to eat, house themselves, pay for the car that gets them to their underpaid job, etc. The majority of the population are wage slaves. Literally. Our household debt numbers are horrifying in this country.
> 
> As for L&M's non-sale; to hell with them... I haven't bought anything there in years.



Those who are disciplined will do well financially. Those who aren't won't. I do feel that interest debt makes us slaves. I was one of them. The only type of debt that I will incur is short term and costs me absolutely nothing. At anyone time I have at least 10k in my savings so I could pay out of that for anything I need. But I still take advantage of short term no interest loans that I'm able to pay off quickly. Its convenient. I don't spend anymore than what takes me 30 to 60 days to payback. I have not had any interest loans for 2 years now with the exception of my mortgage. This has enabled me to pay for most things in cash and allows me to accelerate paying my mortgage down. 
These no interest type offers can be useful tools if used responsibly. But there are some who can't handle it and I agree they should probably just stay away from those situations.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive managed my credit my whole life to my own benefit, so I dont have a problem with something like this. My net worth would be far less if I didnt have access to credit. But it is valid to say that some people cant handle the responsibility (probably about the same amount of ppl that cant handle alcohol responsibly).

Thing is, credit alone isnt going to tempt me into something I havent been gassing for, and theres nothing at retail prices from Fender than I have on my wish list, so will pass.
Thanks OP for posting though.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a little disappointed to see it - I was hoping for more exclusives, financing alone on regular prices isn't really gonna sway me, especially when I'm being asked to wait months for something to come in stock.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I spent most of my 20's as a banker. Personal lending to be precise. I have seen every sort of financial situation you can imagine. "Buy now, pay later" is a very slippery slope and there are a LOT of people that get themselves into long term trouble with financing of consumer goods.

Let's be realistic. There is absolutely no benefit to financing gear purchases through L&M no matter the interest rate. Unlike the example of using your points credit card, you're not gaining anything by financing. The only reason to do so is if you don't have the money for the thing you are buying. And then that begs the question on whether it is a sound decision to go into debt for a completely discretionary item (music gear). Sure it sounds fine NOW - "I can afford the payments and there's 0% interest so it's the same as saving up!" But life usually is, "shit happens". So 3 months later your car breaks down and requires $1000 to repair. And then a month later your water heater blows up so there's 800 bucks. And then 4 months later you have to take 8 weeks off work because of a medical issue and you don't have enough sick time to cover the entire gap.

Things can spiral pretty quickly and now that buy now pay later is more like a noose.

Also imagine the surprise many people get when they go to apply for a new car loan or mortgage and find out that the crap they have on finance is calculated into their debt service ratio. "What do you mean I can't afford a mortgage because of my guitar loan and the new furniture and tv I bought? There's no payments for 6 months and I plan to pay it off before then!" Yeah but the debt is there and it's on your credit report and it has to be serviced so the bank has to factor it in. Sorry.

And if we are being honest with ourselves, guitars and the related gear are toys for all but those very few who earn their living playing music. DON'T TAKE OUT LOANS FOR TOYS.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I admit I was tempted by this Gretsch G5422T Electromatic for a minute or so. Always wanted something similar, but not needed. Not advertised , but qualifies for 12 mo. 0%


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would be tempted to go on payments for a Neumann U87 mic at $4K +.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I spent most of my 20's as a banker. Personal lending to be precise. I have seen every sort of financial situation you can imagine. "Buy now, pay later" is a very slippery slope and there are a LOT of people that get themselves into long term trouble with financing of consumer goods.
> 
> Let's be realistic. There is absolutely no benefit to financing gear purchases through L&M no matter the interest rate. Unlike the example of using your points credit card, you're not gaining anything by financing. The only reason to do so is if you don't have the money for the thing you are buying. And then that begs the question on whether it is a sound decision to go into debt for a completely discretionary item (music gear). Sure it sounds fine NOW - "I can afford the payments and there's 0% interest so it's the same as saving up!" But life usually is, "shit happens". So 3 months later your car breaks down and requires $1000 to repair. And then a month later your water heater blows up so there's 800 bucks. And then 4 months later you have to take 8 weeks off work because of a medical issue and you don't have enough sick time to cover the entire gap.
> 
> ...


In your scenario the guy who bought the guitar with his saved up money wouldn't have the money to fix his water heater because he bought a guitar. However if he financed it he wouldn't be broke.

For what it's worth when I got my mortgage a few years ago I had a store credit card. I asked if it would impact lending. The advisor literally laughed and said "No, we don't worry about things like that. Bigger things like lines of credit and high value credit cards are a different story."

I'm in no way advocating for people over extending themselves to buy music gear, but it's very possible to use free money lending as part of a responsible budgeting strategy.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have used their payment plan exactly twice. Both times it was because I was shopping for something specific and had a specific budget. When eventually I found that the perfect piece was priced higher than my budget ... how do you say no to perfection? I paid the cash I had saved and budgeted for and then put the balance on payments. Without it I would not have known the joy of having two perfect pieces of gear, both one of a kind. I passed up an opportunity to do it a 3rd time last year because the price was prohibitive but at least once a week since then I chastise myself for not going for it because now it is all but discontinued.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> In your scenario the guy who bought the guitar with his saved up money wouldn't have the money to fix his water heater because he bought a guitar. However if he financed it he wouldn't be broke.
> 
> For what it's worth when I got my mortgage a few years ago I had a store credit card. I asked if it would impact lending. The advisor literally laughed and said "No, we don't worry about things like that. Bigger things like lines of credit and high value credit cards are a different story."
> 
> I'm in no way advocating for people over extending themselves to buy music gear, but it's very possible to use free money lending as part of a responsible budgeting strategy.


In my scenario the guy who saved up first wouldn't have to fix his water heater AND be carrying a loan for guitar gear.

I'm glad it worked out for you. Based on my several years as a lender for the largest bank in Canada, I can tell you that the MAJORITY of people are drowning in consumer debt and borrow heavily to finance discretionary spending. Guitars, expensive furniture, jet skis, vacations - you name it. Go look up a show called "Till Debt Do Us Part". I used to watch it and I'd turn to my wife and say that I spoke to at least 5 people that day exactly like the couple on the show.

Know how many people have rolled consumer debt into a mortgage refinance? Ever have to say no to someone who is applying for their third refinance in 5 years to consolidate consumer debt? It ain't a fun conversation.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> I have used their payment plan exactly twice. Both times it was because I was shopping for something specific and had a specific budget. When eventually I found that the perfect piece was priced higher than my budget ... how do you say no to perfection? I paid the cash I had saved and budgeted for and then put the balance on payments. Without it I would not have known the joy of having two perfect pieces of gear, both one of a kind. I passed up an opportunity to do it a 3rd time last year because the price was prohibitive but at least once a week since then I chastise myself for not going for it because now it is all but discontinued.


What is this perfect gear?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> In my scenario the guy who saved up first wouldn't have to fix his water heater


Why, in your scenario is it a magic water heater that fixes it self? So say you saved up for the guitar first. The day after you bought it your water heater dies. So now you have to get a loan to fix your water heater.
Yes in a perfect world we'd have enough in our savings to fix pretty much every potential issue that comes around before you bought a guitar or any luxury item. Lets see I'll make sure I have 10k in my savings incase my house develops a foundation problem. Add another 2 k in case my car develops a serious problem, another 4k to cover off any appliances or other house hold issues that might come up. Better put in another 1k in case I need to take my dog to the vet. Add 5k for a buffer. Then I can buy my guitar. I'd be surprised if you thought this way having worked in the financial industry and all.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Know how many people have rolled consumer debt into a mortgage refinance?


Since 2012 I did this 3 times. My mortgage was $65k. I ballooned it up to 165k and I'm 6 years from retirement. I started a plan to clean up all line of credit, credit cards, car loans and a plan to pay down my mortgage fast. Since then I've managed to clean up all credit and knocked 20k off my mortgage principle. I have a plan that within 6 years I'll have it down to 40k. Wish I'd started sooner.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm bad with alcohol but very good with credit.  I have no debt but a small mortgage, and I do not really count that. I'm with the group that will take advantage of no-interest schemes. These work for L&M etc because if you do not pay off, you are hit with 20 plus percent interest. they count on those non-pay guys/gals to pay for guys like me who make every payment. 2% interest on the money I save is in the plus column and I got the guitar without any concern to me at all.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

player99 said:


> What is this perfect gear?


One is a Taylor acoustic that is perfect for me and that cannot ever be replaced because there were extremely few made exactly like it. Limited series. Plus ... even if they did re-issue this kind of Limited, it still would not be as good because they don't partner with Fishman anymore. They have their own shitty _(in my opinion)_ TES system which I will never ever buy again.

The other was an experimental Signature Jazz Bass that is perfect for me that did not sell very well because people said it was too expensive and too different so FMIC moved production from Corona to Japan after just one year to lower the price. It still did not sell very well so it was discontinued after just a couple of years. I have no idea why it did not sell as it is _(in my opinion)_ the perfect bass. I have one of the few MIA examples that were made. Fender went on to replicate some of the features into the AD series but those features were discontinued as well, presumably because people don't want new and improved. They want old and traditional.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

... another member of the take advantage of the 0% interest offer BUT I ensure that there are sufficient funds in the gear GAS fund to pay it off in a heartbeat. The monthly payment is automatically charged to my credit card so no chance of default on the L&M account.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> One is a Taylor acoustic that is perfect for me and that cannot ever be replaced because there were extremely few made exactly like it. Limited series. Plus ... even if they did re-issue this kind of Limited, it still would not be as good because they don't partner with Fishman anymore. They have their own shitty _(in my opinion)_ TES system which I will never ever buy again.
> 
> The other was an experimental Signature Jazz Bass that is perfect for me that did not sell very well because people said it was too expensive and too different so FMIC moved production from Corona to Japan after just one year to lower the price. It still did not sell very well so it was discontinued after just a couple of years. I have no idea why it did not sell as it is _(in my opinion)_ the perfect bass. I have one of the few MIA examples that were made. Fender went on to replicate some of the features into the AD series but those features were discontinued as well, presumably because people don't want new and improved. They want old and traditional.


I feel the same way about my Martin D-28 1941 Authentic. Only made for a couple years and discontinued and you never see it for sale used. At the price these Authentics go for new its not likely a whole lot were sold, not like the standard series. So almost impossible to replace.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I put the payments on my no fee cash back CC so no default plus the bonus $. Mind you, I would only do that for purchases over a certain amount and I make sure I don’t have too many things going at any given time. I always enjoy that last payment going through though.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

DavidP said:


> ... another member of the take advantage of the 0% interest offer BUT I ensure that there are sufficient funds in the gear GAS fund to pay it off in a heartbeat. The monthly payment is automatically charged to my credit card so no chance of default on the L&M account.


The couple of times I've used their 0% finance I've had the cash but held it to make budgeting easier around the rest of the homestead. L&M will also let you pay ot off early which I've always taken advantage of.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

if you can afford it you might as well take their 0% financing and invest the balance until you need it. even if you just put it in a savings account you get like 2% back


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I haven't used L&Ms "interest free" before.

Likely already answered above, but do they force you to use their store card or can you use a credit card you already have? And can you pay off at your discretion (all on day ten or perhaps all on day 364?), or is it just a contract with monthly payments?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@morepowder, FYI, 1) yes you can use one of your own credit cards, and 2) yes, you can pay down the balance as you like. In the latter case, make sure you explicitly tell the L&M staffer to put the $$ against the BALANCE, not the next payment coming up (some do not seem to know the difference!)


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

When you opt for interest free for 6 or 12 months, it’s equal payments either to a CC or direct monthly withdrawal from bank, much like car insurance or such. As far as I know, you can pay off the balance at any time. I’m not sure if you could pay your payment plus a small additional amount that wouldn’t pay the entire balance though.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks guys. Am just thinking of being able to use my dollars to work for me somewhere else for most of the 12 months, then pay off penalty and interest free next July. Win win. ;-)

If it's truly interest-free, there is no incentive to pay off early.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

morepowder said:


> Thanks guys. Am just thinking of being able to use my dollars to work for me somewhere else for most of the 12 months, then pay off penalty and interest free next July. Win win. ;-)
> 
> If it's truly interest-free, there is no incentive to pay off early.


I bought a telecaster last July on a 6 month no interest. I did pay it off in less than 3 months just for peace of mind and because I could.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve never felt inclined to pay off an interest free loan early…unless I wanted to make another similar purchase. Having several items on the go is how you get into trouble.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Used it once. It was a Gibson Les Paul back when you could get one for about $2500, taxes in.

It was Gibson month with 12 months of equal payments at 0%. I had all the cash but paid enough to leave a balance of $1200. Then paid $100 a month until it was done.

...and the guitar was also on sale.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I usually reserve no interest credit purchase for items that need to be replace immediately. If my fridge or some other necessary appliance goes I'll go to Leons and take advantage of the 6 months no interest plan because there are no admin fees so no cost whatsoever. I usually have it paid in 1 to 2 months.
> Sometimes I'll do it on luxury items that cost under 2k. Sometimes these Fender months sneak up and I might have something in mind I was wanting so I'd take advantage. Though I like an open type contract as I like to pay it off in 2 months or less anyway. But I agree it shouldn't be a habit. I just don't always take a hard stance against it in all situations.


Like a blues jr 😎🎸


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

morepowder said:


> Thanks guys. Am just thinking of being able to use my dollars to work for me somewhere else for most of the 12 months, then pay off penalty and interest free next July. Win win. ;-)
> 
> If it's truly interest-free, there is no incentive to pay off early.


Doesn't quite work that way. Your balance gets cut into 12 equal monthly payments.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I financed one purchase at L&M because the cost was higher than my daily debit limit, and it was easier than calling the bank (I don't use credit cards much and have a very low limit). Paid half up front, and the other half next time I was in the store. Didn't affect me, but the L&M return policy is different for financed items (I think the return window is 7 days vs 30) - might be something to consider.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Latole said:


> I never bought musical gear if I don't have the money now in my wallet.


I finance stuff from L&M all the time and tell the significant other it's "*_* (whatever brand) 0% financing month so it's basically free!"

I mean that's how I look at it, even though I'm usually lying out my ass about the 0% interest.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I spent most of my 20's as a banker. Personal lending to be precise. I have seen every sort of financial situation you can imagine. "Buy now, pay later" is a very slippery slope and there are a LOT of people that get themselves into long term trouble with financing of consumer goods.
> 
> Let's be realistic. There is absolutely no benefit to financing gear purchases through L&M no matter the interest rate. Unlike the example of using your points credit card, you're not gaining anything by financing. The only reason to do so is if you don't have the money for the thing you are buying. And then that begs the question on whether it is a sound decision to go into debt for a completely discretionary item (music gear). Sure it sounds fine NOW - "I can afford the payments and there's 0% interest so it's the same as saving up!" But life usually is, "shit happens". So 3 months later your car breaks down and requires $1000 to repair. And then a month later your water heater blows up so there's 800 bucks. And then 4 months later you have to take 8 weeks off work because of a medical issue and you don't have enough sick time to cover the entire gap.
> 
> ...


Very true and for the first time in my life I feel I'm in a bit of a bad situation, but I'm hopeful I can get out of it. 

I know and have known people in such debt and so many monthly bills vs what they make I can't even understand how they get by. 

Like someone who makes $30k a year, with $8k in credit card debt and another $8K bank loan, rent, car insurance, etc etc.....all they do is make their minimum payments each month. That's never ending! I'd be sick if I was in that situation. 

I hate debt and yet I'm in a bit of it, gonna probably take a while to get out but I not only make my payments, I put down my entire paycheque on my CC and I guess that's why I apparently have a "surprisingly great credit rating" according to the bank dude I last talked to (wow, thanks for being a dick! haha.) Dude made me go home and print out my last two T4 slips and latest pay stubs, come back again, go home again and he calls me up and says that and says I'm approved for a credit limit raise, dude wasted half my day. 

Debt sucks though. I'm working my way out of it now and yet don't necessarily regret my purchases. 

Good thing is if you're a smart buyer a lot of this guitar stuff doesn't lose value and often gains value.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

One item I've have had some passing interest in was the FSR 65 Princeton Rev Tweed w/12'' Cannabis Rex Speaker.
It was $1449.99 yesterday and they upped it to $1539.99 for August.
Sounds like a good deal to me ...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I try not to buy new. The 13% tax is something I try to avoid. Then the saving of used over new makes used even more attractive to me.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

L&M: EVH is included.

Also L&M: Lol. Of course we don't have any of those in stock.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

... and another good deal for Fender month 

July online price










Special for the August flyer


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

aC2rs said:


> ... and another good deal for Fender month
> 
> July online price
> 
> ...


Omg I noticed the price on these went up! I didn't know they jacked the prices on a bunch of stuff before the "sale". 

0% interest but we raised the price 10% before you walked in the door. Lol


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

Latole said:


> I never bought musical gear if I don't have the money now in my wallet.


 I was talkin' to my shrink at on point and I mentioned that I didn't have any debt. he said , 
"What no debt?" and I said "well I haven't paid my phone bill yet this month but it not that time yet this month." To Which he said in amazement " that's amazing." I told him that, "I only do cash.".
I don't buy anything, if I don't have the money to pay for a purchase.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Larry said:


> I like the looks of the very affordable Chrome Glow H.E.R. Stratocaster, similar to that Hyped PR$ $ilver $ky Lunatic ice.
> 
> only $150. x 12 months for Ontario with taxes in.


$150, you’d be crazy not to.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't stopped in yet--may later.
But I did enter their contests--didn't in the guitar but may win an amp.


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Jimi D said:


> Yes, but the allure of easy credit and low interest rates isn't designed for the priveledged (and I'm among them; our Avion Visas give us atleast two trips south a year)... Discipline and "will power" don't come into it for many, who need credit to eat, house themselves, pay for the car that gets them to their underpaid job, etc. The majority of the population are wage slaves. Literally. Our household debt numbers are horrifying in this country.
> 
> As for L&M's non-sale; to hell with them... I haven't bought anything there in years.


So you would prefer higher interest rates to make it fair to "wage slaves"?... Or would you like it better if they just didn't offer credit to anyone? 

I've used their credit when I was poor years ago, and I use it now that I'm I'm pretty wealthy and have savings in the bank. It works great. I'd say ou can spot "privilege" when someone complains about low interest rates...


----------

